# Idea's for healthy break time snack at school?



## xpinkpandax

Hi, my son is due to start Primary 1 next week, (he is 4) we are encouraged to give our children a healthy snack for breaktime, I think this is around 10am. Any ideas or what would you other mums pack as a mid morning snack? Thanks xx


----------



## Tilliepink

Veg and dip
Whatever fruit he likes
Cheese & crackers


----------



## NuKe

what about graze boxes?? they come with 4 sealed little containers, healthy, yummy, brilliant variety and not too pricey!


----------



## JASMAK

I give my kids yogurt, fruit, carrots, crackers and cheese, cheese strings, goldfish crackers....our school is nut free, but I find there is lots made that are nut free now.


----------



## xpinkpandax

Thanks everyone for the good ideas! The only veg Alex will eat are - brocolli, peas, cabbage & sweetcorn I don't think these would go down well at breaktime :haha: can't believe my baby boy is all grown up and off to school :cry:


----------



## tallybee

I usually give a piece of fresh fruit, a cereal bar or a small packet of raisins ir other dried fruit. Occasionally crisps :blush:


----------



## leahsbabybump

small box of raisins those frubes that are like yoghurty things


----------



## xpinkpandax

Thank-you! Some items to add to the shopping list!


----------



## BradysMum

We have these pouches from tesco, yoghurt things. They are a bit cheaper than the frubes and have more yoghurt in. 

Raisins, cereal bars, bananas, fruit bars, crackers


----------



## xashleyx

i give my son a piece of fruit and a cereal bar :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine takes banana, cheese or cereal bar xx


----------

